# Leere Zeilen aus Textdatei löschen



## olek (18. März 2005)

Servus an alle!

 Wie kann ich leere Zeilen einer Textdatei erkennen und diese bereits vor dem endgültigen erzeugen der txt rausnehmen

   Dim Filenum As Integer
   Dim j As Integer

   Open "info_pfad.ini" For Input As #2
   Do While Not EOF(2)
   Line Input #2, ipfad
   Loop
   Close #2

*Filenum = FreeFile
   Open ipfad & GetDomain & "_info.txt" For Output As #Filenum
   For j = 0 To ListView1.ListCount
   Print #Filenum, ListView1.List(j)
   Next j
   Close #Filenum

*Wie kann ich die leeren Zeilen die möglicherweise anfallen aus der Datei nehmen 
   bevor diese erstellt wird?

   Eine Idee
 DANKE.
 Cya Alex


----------



## wincnc (19. März 2005)

Hallo, versuch´s mal so:

```
Filenum = FreeFile
Open ipfad & GetDomain & "_info.txt" For Output As #Filenum
For j = 0 To ListView1.ListCount - 1
 If ListView1.List(j) <> "" Then
  Print #Filenum, ListView1.List(j)
 End If
Next j
Close #Filenum
```


----------



## olek (19. März 2005)

Super hat einwandfrei geklappt!

 Sag warum braucht man denn ständig beim ListCount die *-1 ?
*Habe dies immer ohne -1 gemacht und ist auch prima gegangen!

 Cya Alex


----------



## Shakie (19. März 2005)

Beim ListView braucht man auch keine -1, nur beim ListBox-Steuerelement. Dort ist der niedrigste Index nämlich die 0 und nicht wie beim ListView die 1, deswegen muss dann bei ListCount was abgezogen werden.


----------

